

"This would be better without feature X"--said no one, ever. - yarianluis
http://yarianluis.com/posts/703-this-would-be-better-without-feature-x-said-no-one-ever

======
jeremysmyth
"This would be better without DRM" --said every content user who knows what
DRM is, ever.

------
Toshio
Ya, generic PCs would be better without SecureBoot.

